# USB memory stick not mounting on OS9



## duncantho (Jan 8, 2008)

Do I need a driver for a USB memory stick or should it just mount? Trying to mount a stick from GXT, whoever they are. Running Mac OS 9.1 .. at work, so possiby it's been stripped of appropriate drivers.

Ideas welcome!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

the mac os before x had very basic usb drivers, and most the time, in order for any usb device to work, it had to say mac os compatible on the box, and it included a driver to use it. so if this is a newer usb device, it most likely will not work in os 9. you could try updateding to os 9.2.2 and see if that helps. also, how large is the drive? most usb devices over 256 will not mount in os 9 either.


----------



## duncantho (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for that. The storage device is new with no driver provided, and 2 gigs, so it sounds as if I'm out of luck.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I've never had problems with regular USB flash drives in Mac OS 9.1. Does it mount fine on other machines? Is it a U3 flash drive? I had an issue with one of them once on Mac OS 9 (and many more times on specific Windows machines).

The required USB drivers should have been installed with Mac OS 9 unless an admin specifically removed or disabled them. You might ask whoever's in charge of the Mac administration if they disabled or removed the USB storage extensions. Assuming they don't have a weird policy against them, I don't know why they would want to remove/disable those specific extensions.


----------



## duncantho (Jan 8, 2008)

It mounts fine on my personal Intel iMac. No idea what a U3 is. It's identified only as a GXT (brand name) 2 GB USB 2.0 mobile disk. Given its capacity and the fact it's new, I'm guessing that sinclair_tm is right.

Apple does make available a download of USB drivers for Mac OS9 machines but, as others on the web have noted, it objects to G3 iMacs and won't install.

But thanks!!


----------

